# Sticker Shock.



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Going deer hunting this year for the first time in about a dozen years. With work, family, and chasing steelhead from October till May. It's been hard to set aside that week for the Gun hunt. My brother and his crew go every year so i'm tagging along. This where it gets funny. When the ###L did the deer tag go up from $15 to $31. Not ranting just surprised. I have not even paid attention to price of hunting license and tags for 12 yrs.I see all them have doubled. Well anyway, I hope everyone stays safe and drops a deer Monday.


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

this year it went from $24 to $31


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Deer tags increased from 24 to 31 this year. Still not bad in my eyes. If you don't want to pay that very reasonable price theirs a simple solution to prevent it from happening.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang , glad I don't need any and they die on the property , hunting in the middle has its advantages , besides easy retrievals with the atv & trailer
Sucks the limit dropped from 3 to 2 in hocking again


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Deer tags increased from 24 to 31 this year. Still not bad in my eyes. If you don't want to pay that very reasonable price theirs a simple solution to prevent it from happening.


Yep, buy your own land or don't hunt!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

he said that he was not ranting but only shell shocked


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I honestly can’t remember when it was last $15. Its been many years.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Just to clear the air i'm not complaining just a bit surprised. I paid my money and got my tag and now i'm going to get my deer on Monday. I also remember when a tag was 10 bucks.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dont us old farts get a discount if you ever added up all the lisc and permits you can buy ( and i have had all of them ) just for ohio, then you get sticker shock lol


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

I live close to Wadsworth Ohio. Looking for some property to deer hunt on. Private not public. Lost all the properties I use to have due to younger relatives now hunting. If anyone knows or has deer they want to get rid of let me know please. Thanks


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

So $52 bucks for your tag and call it $100 at the butcher. Gets you about $150. For 60-80 lbs of natural feed meat! Not to bad in my eyes. I guess gas and cost of the bullets and time can be factored into that but. Spending time with friends and family make it worth it to me!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gas is the biggest expense. Processing at home takes care of all that extra cost.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Down here in NC, for less than the cost of 2 deer in OH , I get 6 and a bear....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bad luck said:


> Down here in NC, for less than the cost of 2 deer in OH , I get 6 and a bear....


It takes 6 deer and a bear in NC to equal 2 ohio deer


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Deer are smaller....but bear can get big ...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sticker shock has been the increase in property tax for hunting land ..... similar % as Columbus with no services


----------

